# Forever Changes



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Love
Forever Changes

Release Date November, 1967
Duration42:05
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Baroque Pop
Psychedelic/Garage
Folk-Rock
Contemporary Pop/Rock
Recording DateJune, 1967 - September, 1967
Recording Location
Leon Russell's Skyhill Studio, Los Angeles, CA
Sunset Sound Studios, Los Angeles, CA

5/5 R


----------

